# Travel Advertising > Travel agents >  Hanoi travel guide for the first time

## visaonlinevietnam

*Hanoi travel guide for the first time*
Known as one of the safest cities in the world, Hanoi recently attracts more and more tourists to come and discover its tranquil beauty, long-term history and unique culture. However, you will not be able to conquer this city without understanding some basic features of its. Today, I would like to reveal some useful tips when traveling to Hanoi.


Just like other big cities in the world, Hanoi has a wide range of accommodation of all types for your Vietnam travel, depending on different budgets. However, you will not want to stay away from The Old Quarter area when you first visit this beautiful busy city. It is not hard to find a good luxurious hotel during your Vietnam Private tours, some famous names are Sofitel Metropole, Hilton, Movenpick Hanoi Hotel, JW Marriott Hotel Hanoi, Melia, Grand Plaza, Daewoo, which offer luxurious services and products together with modern facilities.

On the other hands, if you are a simple traveler and not really into spending too much money on accommodation in Hanoi, then many hostels and homestay in Hanoi old quarter can perfectly suit you. Hanoi Rock Hostel, which situated in the heart of the city, is considered to be one of the most famous of its kind and all time favorite to a lot of backpackers and travelers worldwide. You can find find almost everything there including your new friends from other countries, private parties, pubs, games, tour packages, all come with reasonable prices. Other nice hostels should be highly recommended are Vietnam Backpacker Hostels, Hanoi hostels, etc.

*WHEN TO GO*
Hanoi experiences all four seasons in a year due to its typical northern climate. Therefore, Hanoi has really hot summers, cold winters, pleasant spring and autumn. If you want to enjoy nice beach holidays with your beloved ones, then you should visit Hanoi in summer, because the city is pretty close to some heavenly beach heavens such as Halong Bay, Catba. Cruising in Halong Bay will offer you the opportunity to enjoy the breathtaking landscape of one of 7 Wonders of Nature of the world. For those who love to discover diverse history and culture of the city and other surrounding provinces, you should visit Hanoi in Autumn due to nice temperature and cool breezes all day long.

*HOW TO MOVE AROUND*
Before your visit to the airport in Hanoi, you should book your vehicles through your hotel to get a certain price. Be careful of catching random taxi drivers at the airport because some of them are always trying to rip tourist off, or you should bargain the price first before entering the vehicle. Once in Hanoi, there are many means of transport for you to choose.

Moving around small alleyways in the old quarters, bikes and motorbikes will be the best, you can easily rent some at your current hotels or some travel agencies nearby for $3-4 per day. For relaxedly sightseeing, cyclo will be the one, which offers you the chance to sit down in a stable covered 3-cycle vehicle, enjoy the vibes and observe the daily life of Hanoians. For discovering, nothing can beat walking. Hanoi old quarter is not a too large area but quite flexible, so you will find it interesting to challenge yourself stepping in impressive ancient streets while taking a lot of good photos and experiencing your own Vietnam culinary tours.

If you want to transfer by air-conditioned vehicles, grab and uber;taxis will be one of your good choices, as theyve been running for a few years;in Vietnam (just be aware of meter taxis if you have no choice).

*SAFETY*
Hanoi is similar to other Asian countries that the traffics considered to be the biggest problem to tourists. According to statistics, Hanoi gets extra 1000 cars and motorbikes every day; Thus, you need to get familiar with it step by step and have some;certain strategies for yourself whenever going outside. In Hanoi, there are designated paths for walkers but most of them are useless; especially in the Old Quarter, while motorbikes dont always stop during red lights.

Even when you stand and wait on the sidewalks; there is even someone would ride towards you as they want to be;the championship in this busy traffic racing. When you walk across the roads, remember to follow few little advices of mine that can help you survive. Do not ever run across the road or stand still in Hanoi, when vehicles are not following any rules. All you need to do is to walk slowly and show some;signs if possible so the others can easily see you.

----------


## odessahoreka

Hello, this is all of course extremely interesting and exciting, but is it not easier to arrange all this at foo mobi and not worry about anything? after all, all of them are adults

----------

